# Would be Cast for a Real Life Naruto Movie



## GaaraFromTheHood (Jun 8, 2006)

I think this can be done, if they do some type of series like the Harry Potter movies. I already explained why I think is possible in this thread:
[Delete]

Now here is my cast!
Jet Li - Ummmm dunno, he has to be in the movie but I dont know who he could be. He would defintitely be one of the top ninjas...prob Itachi to make him look even more bad ass
Gordon Liu (played Pai Mei, the old master, in Kill Bill Vol2) This is an easy one! Sandaime. Sarutobi needs to be played by somebody like this, since he looked soo good as a old master. But then again Sonny Chiba could be Sandaime too, and it would be more fitting. Maybe Gordon Liu can play somebody else...
Jackie Chan - a tough one between Gai and Jiraiya. Prob would go wit Jiraiya on the fact that Jackie Chan is funny but he's also a martial arts master, so it goes both ways. But the drunken master thing goes better with Jackie Chan than wit anybody else....still....Jiraiya it is..
The kids have to be kids so I don't have no kid actor in mind, except the kid in Iron Monkey, but he must be older now. In any case, there are plenty of child actors prob in HOng Kong.

We need lucy liu in there, and I think her face screams Anko. 
The most difficult casting call would be naruto, because he's blonde and got blue eyes, and he can't look ridiculous either knowing martial arts. Maybe some bleach action and contacts will do.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, well if they ever did a movie, Of Naruto in real life, I would audtion for Sakura, I love 2 act and love the show Naruto, so ya. But I Naruto got 2 be a young kid, around 12 or 13, same wit Sakura and Saskue, Unless they pick'd 16 year olds. I'm 12 going on2 13, thanks for adding onto my movie topic

~Sakura~


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 16, 2007)

There would have to be a lot of CGI in this movie were they to make one. Hey they made a Prince of Tennis movie, why not Naruto?


----------



## Liengod (Feb 16, 2007)

That's the thing I hate about life action films based off animes.
The character look and feel extremely English/American too me, and not so much Asian based off their looks.

So, a live action film I would probably not watch.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think a real life naruto mobie would work. But if they did make one I woudn't watch it, I think it would ruin Naruto.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 16, 2007)

Grab a few ppl from Shinobi: Heart Under Blade & the Last Samurai and there. You got yourself a excellent cast for Naruto. Like this dude, . He can be casted as Itachi. He's young enough & has a similar build. You know not too big not too small, not too short not tall, etc. 

Whoever the cast may be. They better be dedicated to doing anywhere from 3 to 9 movies.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 17, 2007)

If they did the jutsu's in VERY HQ CGI,I would be able to die happy.

Especially the S-class jutsus.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 17, 2007)

ah live action movie just wouldnt work. and yeah as someone else said. it would be too American, it would be like just another Fist Of The North Star. *Shivers*


----------



## Alex8495 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it would be great if they made a real life Naruto Shippuden movie, but not as Dragonballs: Evolution. I agree that the third Hokagea could be played by Gordon Liu, Jirayu should be played by Jackie Chan, Gai should be played by Jet Le, Kakashi should be played by Johnny Depp ... That's it would be my one suggestion, but I think it would really be great if they made a real life movie ... Bye from Yondaime


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

What the hell. Stop bumping old shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you just say Jet Li should play Itachi?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2010)

Why choose such Americanized-actors?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2010)

They should start making the live action film immediately since The Last Airbender was such a smashing success!


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 7, 2010)

Real live action Naruto would flop, badly.

Everyone knows the manga has gone out the window already, allowing kishi to waste money on the big screen would be a mistake imo.

Besides, who could possibly be annoying enough to fill in for the Naruto role...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

Justin Bieber = Naruto


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Justin Bieber = Naruto



Oh dear god.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 8, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Justin Bieber = Naruto


Oh god, I can only think of one thing


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

But it'll be brilliant, and by brilliant I mean full of lulz and fail. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dynamic Entry


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2010)

The cast? Only way to go is to whitewash that shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> The cast? Only way to go is to whitewash that shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

^ not even important enough to warrant more than a cameo appearance TBH.

but Gai can be played by Jackie Chan, Lee by some random chinese dude (seriously, there's like a billion of them i hear) Tenten can be played by that chick who did *Chun Li :* _the legend of Chun Li_ and Neji can be played by some random white dude...doesn't matter, he won't get any lines anyway.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Grab a few ppl from Shinobi: Heart Under Blade & the Last Samurai and there. You got yourself a excellent cast for Naruto. Like this dude, . He can be casted as Itachi. He's young enough & has a similar build. You know not too big not too small, not too short not tall, etc.
> 
> Whoever the cast may be. They better be dedicated to doing anywhere from 3 to *9 movies.*



you smoking some good shit.


----------

